# Problems concerning Flash MP3 players on webpage



## soba3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi there,

I am trying to to set up a flash-based mp3 player (with tracklist) on my site. As it's the first time I do this, I've been trying out a few different free plugins found on various sites. However, I've had problems with all of them!

Even the demo that came with one of these plugins, which in my mind should display and work just like it does on the creators' websites don't work on my local machine. I haven't messed with any file structuring, and i've also tried placing it in my local webserver (IIS) but with the same miserable results. 

Examples of the downloads I've tried: Flash MP3 Player (came with demo mentioned above)http://www.flashmp3player.org
premiumbeats http://www.premiumbeat.com/flash_resources/free_flash_music_player/

I am a bit lost as to the reason why I'm having this problem.
Just to be clear, I can see the plugins working perfectly on the creators' websites.
Could anyone shed light on why this could be happening, or what I might be doing wrong?
Any suggestions would be greatfully received!

Many thanks

Additional info:
I just realised that the Flashmp3player requires that the server supports php.
This may be the problem, but I still don't know what I need to do for working locally. Could anyone enlighten me on this? Thanks!


----------

